# Rocky Mountain Spring 2019



## cubeshepherd (Dec 25, 2018)

As you may have already seen @weatherman223 post in the "Cubing in Colorado" thread, the "Rocky Mountain Spring 2019" is now official and on the WCA website: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RockyMountainSpring2019

I am very happy to still be able to host this competition (despite the few set backs on my end) but never the less I look forward to seeing any and all that can come. Also, huge thanks to AJ Blair (the delegate) for all is help and time with getting this competition official, and for being willing to delegate the competition, because with out him this competition would not be happening.

Please feel free to post here, if you are going to the competition (or even if you are not), and if you are going what event(s) you are doing and what you hope to average in those events.

Once I have a few small things finished up I will be sure to post them here as well as on the competition website, so stay tuned for more info.


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 29, 2018)

Looking forward to another Colorado comp!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 29, 2018)

Joel2274 said:


> Looking forward to another Colorado comp!


He's alive!!! Glad to hear that you are looking forward to it. What events are you going to be doing?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 31, 2018)

Registration opens in 11 hours from now!! If anyone is up until midnight for the New Years ball drop then you can register for your first competition of the new year. : )

Additionally, The T-shirt design for the competition should be up in a week or two and at that time I will post the info on the competition website as well as here. Hype?


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ill be there


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 31, 2018)

Why no 4x4 or 2x2?


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 31, 2018)

PingPongCuber said:


> Why no 4x4 or 2x2?



We haven’t had a competition in Colorado dedicated to side events, so that’s why there is only one NxN.


----------



## stormtrooper (Jan 1, 2019)

I wish I could but it is too far away sadly.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 8, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> He's alive!!! Glad to hear that you are looking forward to it. What events are you going to be doing?


When I register I'll be doing 3x3, blind, skewb, and possibly squan if I can purchase one and figure out how to make cutoff before the competition.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 27, 2019)

Update: Registration has been completely filled up to the 90 competitor limit and I will now create a waiting list for anyone that would like to possibly attend should one of the registered ones drop out. WOW that filled up really fast.

Thank you all very much that are coming and for filling up the competition very quickly. I look forward to seeing you all in March and I will be posting some additional information here in the forums as well as the website soon.

Tristan


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 27, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Update: Registration has been completely filled up to the 90 competitor limit and I will now create a waiting list for anyone that would like to possibly attend should one of the registered ones drop out. WOW that filled up really fast.
> 
> Thank you all very much that are coming and for filling up the competition very quickly. I look forward to seeing you all in March and I will be posting some additional information here in the forums as well as the website soon.
> 
> Tristan



Good luck to everyone going! Get a 4bld success for all of us Tristan!

Edit: Just realized @CarterK signed up, basically a competition sweep for him at that rate, haha. Get some NARs for us!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 27, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Good luck to everyone going! Get a 4bld success for all of us Tristan!


Thanks @weatherman223. I will try pretty hard for a 4x4 BLD single, although at the moment I need to find a different way of doing the wings other then r2 which I was able to do in the past. : ) so once I figure that I will will start to practice more.



weatherman223 said:


> Edit: Just realized @CarterK signed up, basically a competition sweep for him at that rate, haha. Get some NARs for us!


I know right lol. Hopefully there will be an event or two that someone can challenge Carter in haha.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 13, 2019)

I am happy to announce that the competition apparel is now finally ready for pre-order, so please be sure to check out the competition page for that under the "T-shirt and Apparel" tab, if you would like anything for the competition: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RockyMountainSpring2019#8847-t-shirts-and-apparel

Additionally, the food and drink list has been updated to show what will be served for lunch at the venue, and the competition will be sponsored by SpeedCubeShop, so huge thanks to them for doing that.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 14, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Good luck to everyone going! Get a 4bld success for all of us Tristan!
> 
> Edit: Just realized @CarterK signed up, basically a competition sweep for him at that rate, haha. Get some NARs for us!


Haha thanks, I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully I can finally get some decent BLD results


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 1, 2019)

Well since the comp is now over I just wanted to say thanks to all that came and I hope you all had a great time...despite being slightly behind on time. Also, congrats @CarterK on not disappointing anyone, in doing what we all expected from you...sweeping the comp that is and nice job on your 3x3 BLD single, well done.

Sorry all in Colorado, that I did not get a 4x4 BLD single. Was so close to getting one, had it not been for a twisted corner Will try again in May at Jordan's 2 day comp, and hopefully I can get one there.

Again, I am glad that most all were able to make the competition and I look forward to hosting more soon.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 1, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well since the comp is now over I just wanted to say thanks to all that came and I hope you all had a great time...despite being slightly behind on time. Also, congrats @CarterK on not disappointing anyone, in doing what we all expected from you...sweeping the comp that is and nice job on your 3x3 BLD single, well done.
> 
> Sorry all in Colorado, that I did not get a 4x4 BLD single. Was so close to getting one, had it not been for a twisted corner Will try again in May at Jordan's 2 day comp, and hopefully I can get one there.
> 
> Again, I am glad that most all were able to make the competition and I look forward to hosting more soon.


It was fun! Thanks for organizing! I'll try and get back there sometime


----------

